# Exhaust Pipe to Manifold Leak.



## Jc67 (Sep 17, 2020)

I installed new exhaust pipes made from welded ss tubing. Connection to left manifold is good but right manifold has minor leak - but this obvious will get worse.
Have filed weld area at connection but cannot stop "tick..tick".
Any suggestions of easy fix? Thought about using exhaust system repair tape on inside with hopes this would compress enough in the metal to metal connection to seal.
Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If you already filed it, then I'd use high-heat permatex all over the joint and reassemble it.


----------

